# Unique pair of whitetail deer



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My son and his wife took this pic yesterday on their nature walk.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice. What part of the state?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to see on my phone, what makes them unique?


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Lol. Myself curious to uniqueness.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks somewhat melanistic in the neck area, just a summer coat though.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Very nice. What part of the state?


 Northwest New Jersey. 
M.Magis - she's either piebald or albino. The kids could not tell for sure.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are normal deer. They are in the process of shedding their summer coats, that's why they look like they do.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TheKing said:


> Northwest New Jersey.
> M.Magis - she's either piebald or albino. The kids could not tell for sure.


Not albino (no pink eyes). Could be like my avatar, white deer with browns eyes.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> Northwest New Jersey.
> M.Magis - she's either piebald or albino. The kids could not tell for sure.


Doesn't look to be either...just looks like deer with a crappy coat, which is common this time of year...


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Doesn't look to be either...just looks like deer with a crappy coat, which is common this time of year...


looks like a little piebold going on to me


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, just normal shedding and the sun at a funny angle makes it look like that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a normal deer to me.


----------

